
Ask HN: Firefox users, how do you backup your stuff? - fxfan
I just added a new device and learnt, (surprised that I didn&#x27;t know this earlier) that Firefox Sync doesn&#x27;t backup any stuff- it only transfers from one device to another. I&#x27;m not too keen on losing all my precious bookmarks so I wonder how everybody here deals with this? Where do you backup your stuff?
======
pwg
The same way you backup your non-firefox stuff, with some form of backup
program/system.

I've been using rsnapshot ([https://rsnapshot.org/](https://rsnapshot.org/))
for a number of years now, and I'm slowing migrating into restic
([https://restic.net/](https://restic.net/)).

